# Hiiiiiidy Ho!



## Witchy Woman (Dec 22, 2015)

Boy, am I glad I found this place! Nothing quite like being around people you can relate to.

Soooo.... I am from Texas.  I enjoy writing short fiction and essays.  I am a bit rusty (haven't really done anything since March or so), but getting back into it. :cheers:

Don't really know what else to say here. 

I am looking forward to getting to know some new people!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 22, 2015)

Heeey Witchy Woman... welcome to wonderful WF!! Join the party, and you will see that you are indeed in the right place to polish away the writing rust..  rusty writers are our specialty.. we have challenges geared to get you moooovn n grooovin....Mentors are ready to assist with rust removal.. hahaa.. soooo.. lets do this.. My name is Julia and I sssssssnap the whip in the faaaabulous poetry thread.. hope to see you around.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 22, 2015)

Howdy hi, *Witchy Woman*! I think you've found the right place to get you back in the flow. Is there a particular genre you prefer for your short fiction?

HC


----------



## Witchy Woman (Dec 22, 2015)

HarperCole said:


> Howdy hi, *Witchy Woman*! I think you've found the right place to get you back in the flow. Is there a particular genre you prefer for your short fiction?
> 
> HC



I don't know that I can nail it down to a particular genre.  I guess it would be realistic fiction? The not so pretty side of life. I guess I never really thought about it. I just write it. lol


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 22, 2015)

Ah, well we cater to all styles here ... 8)


----------



## PiP (Dec 23, 2015)

Witchy Woman said:


> I enjoy writing short fiction and essays.  I am a bit rusty (haven't really done anything since March or so), but getting back into it. :cheers:


Hi Witchy Woman - love the username!  LOL Welcome to WF and our creative community. 

As you enjoy writing short fiction why not check out our monthly Writing Challenges? They are great fun and you get helpful crit from the judges.

Any questions, please ask...


----------



## Witchy Woman (Dec 23, 2015)

PiP said:


> Hi Witchy Woman - love the username!  LOL Welcome to WF and our creative community.
> 
> As you enjoy writing short fiction why not check out our monthly Writing Challenges? They are great fun and you get helpful crit from the judges.



Great idea! I bet that'll get me out of my schlump.


----------



## PiP (Dec 23, 2015)

Witchy Woman said:


> Great idea! I bet that'll get me out of my schlump.



Yep, and you are in luck! The Colours of Fiction challenge does not close until the 31st December!


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Dec 23, 2015)

HOWDY!! I live in Texas, too! Close to Dallas.
Welcome to the forum!
Hope to see you around!
Hiro


----------



## Westwood (Dec 24, 2015)

This place has a great community. That's really all i can say. These people are super nice and the like and you seem equally so, SO you'll probably fit in.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 26, 2015)

Witchy Woman? Is that an Eagles reference? 

Welcome!

As mentioned, the Writing Contests can be a good place to go, as well as the Mentor Directory is a great place to check out.

Cheers!


----------



## paryno (Dec 28, 2015)

Welcome to the forums! I'm happy to see you here, this is a great community that can help a lot with writing. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Witchy Woman (Dec 31, 2015)

danielstj said:


> Witchy Woman? Is that an Eagles reference?



Yes. Yes it is. 




GuitarHiro97 said:


> HOWDY!! I live in Texas, too! Close to Dallas.
> Hiro



I also live close to Dallas! Crazy world.


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 31, 2015)

Good to meet you, Witchy!! :hi:


----------



## escorial (Dec 31, 2015)




----------

